# 07 SE-R



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

Did they make one? or was it just for the 2 years


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

not gonna happen. thats why they made the 2 door. very nice... check it out.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

hey altima se-r, i saw in your sig you are from ga, so am I. I work in alpharetta and see a few smoked se-r's, just curious if one of them was your ride.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

well I drive from stone mtn. to the airport everyday. probably not. I dont spend a lot of time on that side of town. but you never know I do have over 30k miles on my car. just look @ the front grill... If its satin black w/red nissan letters thats me


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

i talked to a local nissan dealer and he said they where making an 07 ser, i guess he didnt know wtf he was talking about lol!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah the new 07 Atimas 3.5 have more horespower than the SE-R's! So if they did ever decide to make one it would be a beast!


----------

